
An Icon That Says They’re Watching You - robg
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/03/19/an-icon-that-says-theyre-watching-you/
======
graemep
I am much more concerned about ISPs and the likes of Phorm. They can collect
far more information, they can tie it to your real name and address. This
would do nothing to help with that, as they do not only track the sites on
which the ads appear.

------
chaosmachine
If you prefer to opt out of Google's interest tracking system:

<http://www.google.com/ads/preferences/>

~~~
streety
Does anyone else feel the bit about "Your cookie" on this page highly
misleading? I can easily imagine the less tech savvy seeing a string of
seemingly random characters, thinking it's all gibberish, and wondering what
all the fuss is about.

------
Steve0
Ghostery gives you some insight in these things: <http://www.ghostery.com/> .

~~~
axod
"They're watching you" "Web bugs"

Nothing like an unbiased un-sensationalist explanation. I can just imagine
some granny reading that and being worried sick her computer has web bugs.

------
chanux
This might be a good idea in help answering some privacy issues arising.

